# [postgres] pg_upgrade (résolu)

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Suite à la mise à jour de postgres 8.4 vers postgres 9.0, l'utilisation de l'outil de migration pg_upgrade me renvoi l'erreur suivante :

```
pg_upgrade -d /var/lib/postgresql/8.4/data/ -D /var/lib/postgresql/9.0/data/ -b /usr/lib64/postgresql-8.4/bin/ -B /usr/bin/ -u inforsure

Performing Consistency Checks

-----------------------------

Checking old data directory (/var/lib/postgresql/8.4/data)  

check for base failed:  Permission denied
```

J'utilise mon compte utilisateur lequel a été rattaché au groupe postgres.

J'ai suivi les indications de la doc postgres 9.0.3.

Quel est l'origine de ce problème ?

MerciLast edited by sylvain.bonnemaison on Wed Feb 02, 2011 9:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

La migration s'est parfaitement réalisée en utilisant le compte utilisateur "postgres".

----------

